# Leopard gecko and superworms



## Bman123 (May 15, 2010)

I see alot of conflicting info about feeding superworms to leos. I owned a adult raptor and fed him supers but I sold him and got a younger Leo. 
What I normally see is don't feed anything longer then the width of the leos head, as we all know a super worms is much larger then a adult leos head.

I want to know when you guys start to fees your Leos superworms. I don't know how old my Leo is for sure, she is about 5 1/2 inches long, I don't have a scale so I can't weigh her, I'm guessing she is a couple months old. She easily eats large crickets I'd say 1/2 to 3/4 inch long. 

She is to the point where she eats 12-14 small crickets or 6-8 large crickets every day, I feed her once a day around 9-10pm. The large crickets are much wider then a super worm, but yet they are shorter.

I have to buy about 100 cricket a week, I buy them once a week and it's hard to keep them alive. They stay in a extra large critter keeper with the vented plastic lid with the plastic window that lifts up in the middle of the lid.

I have eggcrate pieces inside for them to hide in, a bowl with the flukers water gel and a bowl with flukers dry cricket feed. I also give them baby carrots to
eat. I get them from the local PS, it's just that it's a pain to keep 100 crickets.

Sometimes they jump out when I go to grab them, they chirp, they die alot, they stink, I have to clean the enclosure every 3 days just Lot of negatives lol.

The local ps is 20 minutes away so I can't drive there every other dAy due to gas. That's why inwant to switch to superworms. I don't like mealworms because they are a pain too. They are so small, it's hard to get them out of the enclosure easily, they turn into beetles quick.

I like super worms alot, they are only .13cents each, they don't stink, they live forever at room temp, don't turn into beetles unless they are kept alone, they are easy to grab, they can't jump.

Superworms just are overall better for me but I honestly don't know when I can feed her the supers, I can probably keep a couple hundred in the enclosure. I could order online for cheaper then the ps.

So at what size do you feed your leo supers? The local
ps has real supers, the 2 inch long ones for .13cents each, the other ps only sells the hormone injected large mealworms for $3 per 25 or 30 and I won't feed her anything hormone injected..

Sorry for the super long post, I just had to explain myself so nobody questions why don't I feed mealies or what do I or don't l like about each feeder... Thanks alot guys any input would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

tbh regular mealies are the perfect size for leos, from minis as babies, to regular sized for adults. If you have a particularly large leo, supers might be ok. But I dont see the point myself when regular mealies are pretty much exactly the same and are a better size for them
xx


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Bman123 said:


> I see alot of conflicting info about feeding superworms to leos. I owned a adult raptor and fed him supers but I sold him and got a younger Leo.
> What I normally see is don't feed anything longer then the width of the leos head, as we all know a super worms is much larger then a adult leos head.
> 
> I want to know when you guys start to fees your Leos superworms. I don't know how old my Leo is for sure, she is about 5 1/2 inches long, I don't have a scale so I can't weigh her, I'm guessing she is a couple months old. She easily eats large crickets I'd say 1/2 to 3/4 inch long.
> ...


You ever tried locusts? they're quiet, nutricious, available in a whole lot of different sizes and they last a while too! They are a fair bit more expensive than crickets tho but i dont have a choice as mine wont eat crickets, although if i had the choice i'd rather eat locusts too! I hate crickets Also im quite suprised she eats that frequent!? mine will only eat every other day or three sometimes, although they'll always take a waxworm or two! lol!


----------



## Bman123 (May 15, 2010)

I got her April 15th and she's ate every single day, she never refuses
a meal. She comes out of her hide and will stare at me when she's hungry, she does it every day. 
I live in the USA so I don't have the slightest clue about locusts and I won't feed roaches those things are disgusting lol. I'm gonna try to find some small superworms at the ps tomorrow.

If I can get some small supers I'll buy them, I doub she will have any trouble eating them as she destroys large crickets. She's been growing and shedding alot since I got her. She was about 4 inches whn I got her April 15th so I'm guessing she is a couple months old. 

Hopefully I find some smaller supers lol, seems funny to say small superworm. The crickets are just too big of a pain in the keester, I really don't like
them but at least she eats every day. She is young still so I figure shell eat everyday for awhile. It's too the point now where I have to buy so many crickets at one time that I'm getting alot of cricket casualties.

The supers live alot longer then crickets, plus they are alot less maintenance, at first I was worried shed choke on a super but now I think she will be ok I'm gonna try it and see what happens. 

I'll try to post a pic of her later so you can see her..


----------



## Bman123 (May 15, 2010)

Well no superworms today lol. Forgot we had a big family BBQ to go to doh!!
She ate 14 small crickets today, I got a close measurement of her today she is just shy of 6 1/2 inches long. 

She's getting supers from now on if she eats one tomorrow. I'll buy a dozen supers tomorrow and if she eats them 2 a day that will be excellent.


----------



## murph909 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive fed my leopard geckos superworms before with no problems, they werent fully adult size but were a good size. I would say the size of your gecko you should be ok. Now the only issue may be that, if i remember correctly, though I may be wrong, they are fatty and recommended for snacking only. Not positive though... 

I live in Canada and have never heard/came across locusts either.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

my leo loves her locusts but im sure iv read that there illegal in the states because of the fear that they may get out and eat all the crops across there dunno if that is true or not though


----------



## Littlegeckoboy (Jul 30, 2009)

To be honest I have a cricket keeper and they are useless I made a rub for mine and not had an escapee out of it. The side are much taller. My Leo doesn't really eat the mealies.


----------

